# Rainy day pics



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

4 Border Collies play in the rain










































































































































































































































and poor Skye had to play in the hay barn as she still has a poorly paw (it is healing nicely now).


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Very nice, they sure did enjoy themselves


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures of happy dogs!


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Great pics  gorgeous collies x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i love your beautiful doggies.
michelle x


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I am in love with your dogs, they are so lovely!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Love the pics...stunning dogs..


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Absolutely stunning dogs, all of them :001_wub:


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 28, 2012)

Fun in the rain. Lovely shots.


----------

